# Fruitys Vertical Scrog Style Grow Pure Ak



## fruity86 (Jan 23, 2011)

hello growers fruitys back with the AK  
lets start about 10 days ago i germed 4 pure AK seeds from FMS all 4 cracked but only 2 have came up and popped the shell off. couple days ago i put 2 new seeds in, Anesthesia and Osiris from Pyramid seeds, both cracked and are now in rockwool all 4 will be vegged 6 weeks in RDWC with a 250watt MH then flowered with 600watt HPS nutes are Advanced Nutrients
micro
grow
bloom
sensizym plan was B52 but cant get it 
cal mg grow and bloom 
big bud 
hammerhead
and overdrive
grow room is 4x4 with a 3.5ft x 7ft mesh around the system 
air temps 70/73 in veg and 73/76 in flower 
RH 60/40 veg flower
rez temps 62/69
thats it for now so heres a pic of the system and il update every 5 days
peace fruity 

View attachment SDC13493.JPG


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking good. Always wanted to try a vertical scrog, Just need to up grade to 12/12s 1st.


----------



## ishnish (Jan 25, 2011)

Look'n good fruity!  :aok:  finally something here to get me back in the mood since the big crash...  all the threads I "was" a regular part of are gone.. 
but time to pick up the pieces and move forward..
I'm interested in seeing a vert scrog.  looks like your off to a nice clean and green start here.
GreenMoJo!


----------



## woodydude (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay, I've been hoping someone would run a gj on a virtical with DWC buckets. I have a small space I am planning to use for the same so very interested in how this goes.
I am assuming your light sits in the middle without a reflector and gets raised as the tops of the plants climb and you tuck the new growth behind the mesh to fill it out as you would with a normal scrog?
Peace
Woody


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 25, 2011)

I cant wait to see that screen full!!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Fruity!!  How's it going in there??  
Consider this to be a formal request for an update.  
:48:


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Im in brother!


----------



## niteshft (Feb 4, 2011)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 5, 2011)

Fruity we need updates


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi J, Fruity has some family stuff to sort, sure he will update when he can.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 5, 2011)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Hi J, Fruity has some family stuff to sort, sure he will update when he can.



Thanks for update ozzy, Hope all is OK with him.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice. Never seen one of these


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys im back hehe thanks ozzy for letting them no whats going on anyways time for an update and some pics of this grow and some of the last 
right guys the girls are currents sat in an EC of 1.0 next rez change will be 5 days from now and the EC will be 1.2 all is going well bit of a slow start but i say this every time i start seeds hehe for those that followed my last grow no i trained the plants in and out the mesh this time i will only use the mesh for support and hopefully get big colas insteed of buckets full of nugs that take days to trim hehe, i will be vegging till the end of the month then i will flip thats about it for now so heres the pics

first 3 are for vdog this is my first round of iced grapefruit
and if they load in order the last pic is my second round of iced grapefruit and my first grow with this system screen half filled 

View attachment SDC12571.JPG


View attachment SDC12567.JPG


View attachment SDC12572.JPG


View attachment SDC13570.JPG


View attachment SDC13571.JPG


View attachment SDC13574.JPG


View attachment SDC13575.JPG


View attachment DSCF3199.JPG


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 7, 2011)

HAs it been that long???

:rofl:

Looking PRIME!


----------



## vdog (Feb 7, 2011)

uhhh fruity...... like uh, wow and stuff
:cool2: 
I took the time to apply and pay the fee's for your budography license
here it is> budography license number 1, issued and stamped by the honorable Mr. Jim Lahey from Sunnyvale Trailer Park
congrats


----------



## budculese (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice buds , vert scrog is intriguing


----------



## woodydude (Feb 8, 2011)

I am finding this very interesting.
One thing though, how practical is a virtical grow "in the round"?
How do you get into the middle or do you work from the outside?
How do you change the buckets out or do you leave them in situ and syphon?

If you want more questions, I have loads lol
Peace
Woody


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 8, 2011)

hey guys thanks woody my system is RDWC not DWC the system has 4 bucket connected to each other buy a return line the return line then connects to a controler bucket witch is out side the tent, there is also a feed line that pumps nutes to all 4 buckets from the top, all i have to do is lift the lid and drain the controller bucket and all the buckets drain, same for PH/EC i check and change everything from outside the tent this system hand down kick *** its to easy 
on the round question the mesh is not a full circle its more of a C shape it has a 18" gap at the door so i can get in the middle and do what need to be done 
fire away il try to answer what ever you ask 
peace fruity


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 8, 2011)

great to see ya around fruity,, where's the shot of the miss?  lol


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 8, 2011)

shes locked in the shed doing the washing LOL


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 10, 2011)

got some bad news guys b/c i rent my house i have an inspection on the 17th of this month and everything needs takeing down walls need fixing the lot, but all is not lost i just topped 1 of the pure ak that seem to be growing better then the other in hope it will bush out in time to take some nice cutting for after the inspection i will let you all no how it goes 
peace fruity


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2011)

Geez. Why a inspection? Standard where you come from? Srry...


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2011)

That is a bump ...


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah NC once a year according to the estate agent
plan B is in action as i type its time for a shed im going to pick 1 up 2moz so it should all work out ok, i will put the plant in the shed in an old DWC system for a day then bring them back in when inspection is done, its just messin about takeing everything apart and filling in the 6" duct hole just to put it all back up the next day and cut new hole LOL
could of been worst 
peace fruity


----------



## ishnish (Feb 10, 2011)

bummer dude..   hope it all works out good for you.
I recently had to cut mine a week and a half early cause I'm moving allofasudden due to maintenance and suspicious people issues.
can't wait to get into my new spot that has a Perfect spot for a stealth grow.
tucked away behind the walk-in closet...   :hubba:


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 13, 2011)

hey guys no rez change today i dont see the point with haveing to take them down, the duct holes are filled just got to sand them and paint the walls 
all is going well the AK i topped has boomed the last couple days so i topped the other 1 today, we have had a nice bit of growth since the last update so all is good, got a little rust spot on some leafs witch i allways seem to get at this stage so not to worried thats about it 
oh yeah b4 the old site crashed i did a homemade step buy step RDWC build since i have to take it all apart would any1 like me to do another in the DIY section wen it come to rebuilding it 
heres a couple pics 
peace fruity
View attachment DSCF3593-1.JPG


View attachment DSCF3594-1.JPG


View attachment DSCF3595-2.JPG


View attachment DSCF3596-2.JPG


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks good....I'm no hydro guy, so I wouldn't be using the DIY on RDWC but I'm sure it would be a great contribution to the site.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry bout the inspection, but major kudos on this vert scrog.  very very cool.  

how do you like the advanced?  i'm looking to try them coming from foxfarm 6 part.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2011)

Very interesting. Looking good, too bad about the tear down.
I will be staying tuned.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 14, 2011)

I would be interested in the DIY. I am planning to switch over my current set up to rdwc. I had a bit of success with a dwc experiment so I want to expand it. 
I sort of know what I am wanting to do but I remember your old DIY Fruity and it was what gave me the inspiration to make the alterations.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 14, 2011)

benamucc Advanced Nutrients are good stuff there hammerhead is superb if you ask me other my say different, one product i didnt find to good was bud blood, in soil it worked but in hydro i didnt see a change i ran some iced grapefruit first round i used it second i didnt both round started flowering same time 
rosebud & 420 osborn thanks for stopping in 
woody i will be rebuilding the system on thursday so buy weekend il post it no pressure on getting it right then hehe
peace fruity


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2011)

howdy fruity,, what a hassle taking the hole system down for just a day.  
Better safe then sorry though for sure!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2011)

lookin great! Love the rdwc's! Keep um green and i cant wait till a smoke report! 


opcorn:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks fruity...so many thoughts one way or another on the advanced.  i like the reviews here much more than the youtube rants by commercial growers.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks guys  
Lord its been a pain in the *** the last 2 days ive had to take it all down that tuck a couple hours fill in the holes bathroom side and spare bedroom, paint bathroom and bedroom and in 24hours il be cutting new hole and putting it all back up its a hard life LOL

benamucc i have 6/7 Advanced products on my next grow il be just doing a bunch of clones, since il be going away i want have time to do a full grow, il put all the products to the test 
say clone 1 will just be micro/grow/bloom 
clone 2 M/G/B and bud blood
clone 3 M/G/B big bud
clone 4 M/G/B big bud and hammerhead and so il be looking for inprovement in yeild, aroma and flowering time


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2011)

God I'm hoping my landlord doesn't want entry until after the 15 April lol. I would have to pack up the car and move things to my brothers. No where to hide them in my flat, its tiny lol.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 20, 2011)

time for an update now everything is back up and running 
plant where put back in last night and the 2 pure aks where tied back to the mesh EC is 1.6 these are ment to be getting flipped in 9 days but i dont think they will the little 1's are to small, both around 5" and the ak's 10" i was hopeing for 16" buy the 1st i dont see that happening on any of them
anyway all is still good just behind abit  
peace fruity

PLACE YOUR BET'S ON AK'S HIEGHT BY THE 1ST OF MARCH


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 21, 2011)

glad to see the inspection went well.  Now back to the fun!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 21, 2011)

:banana:  GAME ON!!  Really excited to see this continued...


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks lord and benamucc GAME ON INDEED MY FRIENDS


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

ok guys thing are starting to pick up now the 2 aks are 12/12.5" and the little ones are still little LOL but getting there, they are 6/6.5" EC is 1.9 nutes are micro/grow/bloom and cal mg 
oh yeah the ak's stink i mean stink soon as i open the tent who ever is down stair can smell them and there not even in flower yet think i picked a bad one smell wise  hehe thats about it for now guys so heres a couple pics and a pic of the screen 
peace fruity


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

is anybody there LOL 
little one's had there first tie back today the orisis is a mutant its doing the tripod thing, why dose fruity get the mutants, this has to be atleast the 5th one ive had im not complaining it just mean more bud site's hehe 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to try a vertical grow sometime. Always looking good fruity. Tripod thing is funky.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks jericho the tripod thing is funky, there no harm in extra bud site


----------



## ftw (Feb 27, 2011)

if you think about it this would be the most eficient use of your light.subscribed


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm still here fruity, just watching quietly from the corner.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 28, 2011)

more the merrier ftw, hey lord hows thing's going ?


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

your vertical grow is awesome man. :aok:
what kind of lights are you using?


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 28, 2011)

going good fruity, weather sucks but been dealing with it.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 28, 2011)

moses im useing a 250watt MH for veg and a 600watt HPS for flower, im not sure yet but i might run both lights in flower, will see how big they get first 
i know what ya mean lord i went pike fishing 2 day there was a real cold wind and the water nearly turn my finger blue chopy chop summer time hehe


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Fruity, they look great


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

time for an up date things are getting big quick now the 2 ak's are huge at around 15" high and 22" across the little one's are around 8.5" high and 12" across rez has not been changed, i will get the flower nute's ready sometime this week hopeing to flip next week some time, i dont think i can let these grow sideways much longer or they will be over laping when stretch if finished, if only all 4 ak's had made it i think i would of had a real monster grow on my hands hehe never mind there allways next time 
here's the pics 
peace fruity  

right it wont let me load the pic's 
let try a new post 
it still wont load il try again in abit


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

Are the pics too big? hehe. I want to see pics!! lol


----------



## Roddy (Mar 2, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> moses im useing a 250watt MH for veg and a 600watt HPS for flower, im not sure yet but i might run both lights in flower, will see how big they get first
> i know what ya mean lord i went pike fishing 2 day there was a real cold wind and the water nearly turn my finger blue chopy chop summer time hehe



Could be urban myth, but I am told the gals love both spectrums when budding, the MH gives to overall potency while the HPS gives the heft. Either way, I doubt the extra light can in any way hurt lol


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

no Jericho i have'nt done a you haha i think its the **** comp im on the load bar is going fully green but isnt finishing loading il restart the comp andthe dam thing will work hehe


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> no Jericho I haven't done a you haha i think its the **** comp I'm on the load bar is going fully green but isn't finishing loading I'll restart the comp and the dam thing will work hehe



Hehe, That little stoner moment is going to stick for a while I see.


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 2, 2011)

I am digging the bare bulb vertical scrog concept, but I will live vicariously through you.    Looks awesome, I will grab a bucket and watch too. Looks awesome fruity!

Cali


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see more pics too!!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

yipeeeeeeeeeeeee  
flower nute's are now made up just a couple days to sit and let the ph stable 
il be doing a 1-2-3 feeding EC to start is 1.8
nute's are 
micro 2ml/L
grow 1ml/L
bloom 3ml/L
sensizym 2ml/L
hammerhead 2ml/L
cal mag 1ml/L
will also be adding big bud and overdrive just not yet 
here's the pic's


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

looking great Fruity! they sure are getting bushy :hubba:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jericho it will be with you for a long time m8 your the only person that has how to post pic's in your sig and you forgot how to do it  :doh: :rofl: :rofl: 
thanks guys stay tuned
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> Jericho it will be with you for a long time m8 your the only person that has how to post pic's in your sig and you forgot how to do it  :doh: :rofl: :rofl:
> thanks guys stay tuned
> peace fruity



I know :doh:. 

Plants looking great man, Nice and green. cant wait to see them once in flower.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

nice and green with a couple of dodgy leafs all sorted now so hopefully no more hehe


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Mojo to ya brother!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks chef


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 2, 2011)

cant hardly wait for it fruity. i love vert & scrog & now you put em both in the same boat.....awesome


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks doc ive just tie'd them back before the flip and there a little wider then i hope'd they where, seem the flip date will be abit early more end of this week not middle of next week, topping them did'nt do me any good 
il get it right one day LOL 
il be takeing a cut from each AK 2 day 
peace fruity


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 3, 2011)

nice


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok guys it is day 1 of 12/12 PH is 5.8, EC 1.8 
The 2 AK's are 17" and the little one's are 10" i would of like'd the smaller one's to get around 14" but letting them grow to 14" would of only made problem's
anyway's they are now under the 600 HPS and temp's are alot better at 74.6 this is midday so will probly drop a couple degree's by light's out, i may turn the fan down and try getting it up to 76 midday then we should stay in the optimal range longer, both cut's are now in rockwool after sitting in a glass of water for 2 day's, the glass does nothing ive just been to lazy to sort them out LOL, same cloneing method as allway's apart from i have'nt soak'd the cube's in a weak nute's solution this time also to lazy to do this anyway guy's here's the pic's
peace fruity


also a link to the K def thread this is what was the matter with the leaf's
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54956


----------



## Jericho (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good mate. Green Mojo for flowering


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks jericho


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 5, 2011)

your ladies are going to like the 600w


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hehe i know moses, they may like it more if i can get the 250 on aswell let hope they grow tall enough to use both light's only problem is there not ment to stretch that much, we will see i would like to get the cherry pheno ive never had a cherry tasteing weed before only problem is it's not a big yeilder compared to the sandlewood one, both are ment to be equal in the potency department so if i get both il be keeping the bigger one LOL the more weed the better hehe
peace fruity


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

hello guy's time for an update new nute batch was sorted last night, i will be changeing over on friday this time im changeing 2/3rd of the rez each week with new batch 
batch contain's 
micro 2ml/L
grow 1ml/L
bloom 3ml/L
cal mag 2ml/L
hammerhead 2ml/L
sensizym 2ml/L
big bud 2ml/L
EC is 2.2 PH is 5.8 
right the 2 AK'S are 19.5" and 20" the smaller 2 are 11" and 12" K def has stopped  and everything is going good, temp's i have raise'd so the coldest part of the day is 73 and the hottest is 77, night temp's are at 60, i have also cut alot of the tie's and let the plant's grow toward's the bulb if they get to close il just tie them back on my first round i found that the plant's i tie'd back on to the screen yield less then the one's left to grow out that's about it for now so here's the pics what you guy's think ?
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 9, 2011)

woah I can already see a difference since the 600w.
lookin great :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

thank's moses they sure do like it


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow look at that flowering growth hehe, They getting bushy fruity. Looking nice and green.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW.... what big fan leafs you have.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

thank's jericho they have grown out a bit compare'd to the last update
lord i was going to say what big teeth you have but you changed your avatar hehe
peace fruity


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 9, 2011)

dang fruity theyre looking great. those are nice fans & good to hear all is smooth sailing.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks doc so far so good fingers crossed


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 14, 2011)

hello guy's i nearly didnt get this update done today my comp went down i dont know what im doing with comp's but it worked LOL, anyway guy's thing's are going good in fact very good so far only problem im haveing now it there getting abit to close to the light, and covering the fan on the floor last time i let that happen i got bud rot  not this time fruity's on it.
The 2 AK's are 22"/23" and the smaller 2 are 13"/14" little hair's starting to form as of today, new batch of nute's will be made up tomorrow, since the last batch has been in the system my EC has dropped from 2.1 down to 1.9 so the next batch will be abit stronger, i am topping the system of 5litre's a day at the moment that's it realy so here's some pic's and my big fan leaf is now a monster fan leaf hehe


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 15, 2011)

woohoo... show is about to start!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 15, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> woohoo... show is about to start!!!


Subbed and pulling up a milk crate! Looking good, how do you get it to grow up the screen?


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 15, 2011)

Fruity we need a pic of Mrs Fruity to appreciate the scale!!ostpicsworthless:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 15, 2011)

hey guy's thanks stay tune'd
Gixxerman they just grow up on there own, only thing im useing the screen for this time is 2 hold them back from the bulb, you can grow them strain's that stretch alot, haveing the bulb vert seem's to hold them back from growing up these AK's have stretched 5/6" and where flipped at 17" personaly i dont think a sat dom plant would even double growing like this 
Ozzy my man il get one up on the next update for ya 

i keep asking her to look in my bush i think i have mite's :spit:  but she just look's at me funny and shake's her head, the female of are species i will never understand :rofl:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 15, 2011)

lmao... good one fruity!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 16, 2011)

nutes batch update
EC is 3.0 little high may have to mix in some plain water we will see batch contain's
grow 1ml/L
micro 3 ml/L
bloom 5ml/L
cal mg 2ml/L
big bud 2ml/L
hammerhead 2ml/L
sensizym 2ml/L
i was planing for an EC of 2.5 but hopefull when mixed in with what's left in the system it wont be that much higher


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 20, 2011)

ok guy's pic's from yesterday at 15 day's of 12/12, after i put the new nute's batch in the EC was 2.6 and the plant's seem to be doing fine no sign of nute burn, thing's are still going good had to rap a string around the 2 big AK's and pull them back from the light also a little bit of pruning nothing to heavy 
also a pic of mutant leaf and a pic that i think look's cool LOL pic's where tuck quick time so sorry if there abit crapy had a wedding to go too LOL 
here's the pic's
peace fruity















just incase anyone's wondering i didnt go to the wedding in short's and a timberland top


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your marriage Fruity.......You kept that one Quiet!!:hubba: :hubba: :holysheep: :holysheep:  :hubba:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 20, 2011)

F no ozzy im to young for that it was a friend's wedding LOL 
one day maybe and it's more no maybe then yes maybe hehe


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

hello guy's time for an update 
stretch has stop'd now the AK's are 24"/26.5" the smaller 2 are 18.5"/20", new nute's where made up yesterday the same as the last batch but without Grow and Calmag EC is 2.4 and wil stay at this for the rest of the grow, i finaly have some bud pic's if i can call them that yet LOL 
this is where it all start's also try'd putting both light's in it's a no no temp's went a little to high so look's like it just the 600 till the end im sure i can make do LOL anyway here's the pic's 
and a pic of 2 frog's learning to playing leep frog  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2011)

They look so happy.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

the frog's or the plant's LOL thank's for stopping by rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2011)

Both! Loved the frogs.


----------



## smokingjoe (Mar 24, 2011)

Plants are looking great.  Those frogs look very much like a cane toad, which promptly meet their makers in this part of the world.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

thank's smokingjoe it could be any toad/frog, if it sound's like it's saying rabbit then it's a frog to me hahaha


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> F no ozzy im to young for that it was a friend's wedding LOL
> one day maybe and it's more no maybe then yes maybe hehe


 
You better marry miss fruity.  We would all be so sad if we didn't get to see her anymore.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

hey lord how you doing ? one day m8 i probly will i dont think you will be seeing her this grow but the next grow is her's she will be doing Burmese Kush vertical in soil and air pot, 6 clone's flipped after 1 week veg with a 250 HPS


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 24, 2011)

You promised me Fruity.....Tut Tut.

Oh well, When we have your Stag Do in Vagas you can treat me to some Chips to calm my heaving heart..



Is Her Mother nice?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry ozzy there not enough room i dont want to damage a branch well not till there a nice cheeky bud on it 
you ask on her mother that why im in to mind to marry her hahaha just hopeing she was adopted im jokeing she would cut my ball's off if she read this LOL


----------



## benamucc (Mar 24, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i keep asking her to look in my bush i think i have mite's :spit: but she just look's at me funny and shake's her head, the female of are species i will never understand :rofl:


 
no offense ladies of the site, but do you ever find it ironic that a female plant can ALSO make our heads misunderstand things?? :stoned: 


this grow is awesome.  are you going to stick with this as your "system"?  i just think it's brilliantly simple.  kudos again!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> sorry ozzy there not enough room i dont want to damage a branch well not till there a nice cheeky bud on it
> you ask on her mother that why im in to mind to marry her hahaha just hopeing she was adopted im jokeing she would cut my ball's off if she read this LOL


 
Time to start deleting some posts fruity!  :doh: 

lmao


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 25, 2011)

morning ben yes this is the second round with this system and is the system of my choice, but next grow will be done by miss fruity soil vert and only 250watt 
lord she never look's in here so it cool touch wood


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2011)

nice fruity!!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks trillions of atoms
hello guy's and welcome to another fruity update LOL 
Ok let start first up i have a ? for you guy's what does sandlewood smell like ?
my AK'S are smelling very pine/musty when i did my research on them there was a cherry pheno and a sandlewood one, im thinking this pine one is the sandlewood but ive never smelt sandlewood so i dont no hehe
anyway not tieing the plant's right up to the mesh allready look's like it's going to be better then the last grow, 
we seem to have cola's forming nothing special right now but it should be in a couple week's time 
Nutes are the same as last week EC is 2.4 that's it realy so here's the pic's also ive had the 250 on 2x this week, nice and cold outside perfect haha


----------



## benamucc (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice fruity. These things are getting massive!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 29, 2011)

HEHE good isnt it LOL all growth has stopped now so it's all bud,bud,bud


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 29, 2011)

wow Fruity, they've gotten huge since I last checked in. Great work mate :aok:
As for your question - Sandlewood basically smells like an incense, its a really musky, heavy smell. Not really much to compare it to sorry


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 29, 2011)

thank's moses i like big girl's LOL just dont call them huge they dont like it
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 29, 2011)

hahaha tell your girls im sorry for the insult and I only ment the best


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks Great,Fruity and no Shag Pile insight!!
A word of caution... Dibble may be able to enlarge your Paw prints and track you down.   




Paranoia, Paranoia.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 29, 2011)

that been in my mind for a long time do you think they could use it ive done it load's of time i make sure my tattoo are not on show but leave my print's LOL pro criminal in the makeing hehe


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 3, 2011)

hello guy's it time for a new update :woohoo: 
everything is going good temp's alittle high in the low 80's  not realy much i can do about it now it's just a jungle in there hehe 
EC is still 2.4 PH 5.6 we have some nice bud growth going on at the moment 1 of the AK's is a real monster, she should produce well if she carry's on growing like this there just cola's everywhere the cam cant see LOL cant wait for the naked harvest pic's (the plant not me ):hubba: show how big she realy is 
picasa seem's to of cut most of the pic's in half or made 1 side gray so these are the only pic's that where any good enjoy 
peace fruity


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 3, 2011)

and the last one's


----------



## my my (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking Killer Fruity! 
:48:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 3, 2011)

welcome mymy thank's for the nice comment's they smell killer to hehe


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Fruity, I have a question, and since your at about the same phase of growing maybe you could help me out. My plants look similar to yours, mine are behind though, and I was just wondering when they go from just being hairy to putting on actual bud? Your at day 30 and based on the pics there doesnt seem to be much bud yet, just hairs.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Leaf Structure Fruit.  :hubba: :hubba: 

Ozzies long weekend draws to a close, feeling a bit CHEEKY. 

On a serious note though.............Nice leaves.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

All joking aside though..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................You know whats coming.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Nice Leaf structure :hubba:   :holysheep:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey moses ive never grown these b4 so i cant say for sure, if you mean calyx's they are there under the hair's i would say by 6 week's they will be visible as what you call bud, also in the last couple week's they get real fat i am very very stone'd right now so i hope that make's sence LOL 

evening ozzy hehe


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 3, 2011)

Ya I hope mine made sence too. I need to get all the lingo correct. but ya that answered my question  thanks mate


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

Evening Fruity.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 3, 2011)

here's a couple pic's of some Iced grapefruit all 3 are aroud 7 week's


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Leaves Mate.:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :lama: :lama:


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheers Mate you rub it in............ Pics of Hermies and the like...


Only joking Bud. I'M on a roll.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

This Blues Stuff, sure brings the kid out of me.....................


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL ozzy it good stuff wish i had some :cry:


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

will cartwheel over Fella if we see some more Mrs Fruity. Loading the Pigeon as we speak/text/tinternet..............................


----------



## the chef (Apr 3, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 4, 2011)

whatever ozzy's on he needs to pass it around!  lol


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 8, 2011)

hello peep's time for a new update we are at day 35 thing's are ok temp's have been good this week staying in the mid/high 70s, new nute's batch same as last week but the big bud has been replaced by overdrive, EC i dont know my pen has gone on smack, this is the third 1 in 4 grow's :holysheep: i just dont seem to have any luck with them, one ofthe AK's has tuck on a sweet cola type of smell, it smell's like nothing ive every smelt before yummy
anyway here's some pic's cam or picasa still playing up so one plant is missing what you guy's think
peace fruity
edit check the lenght of the new filter


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 8, 2011)

:shocked: Im at day 37, and mine dont look this good :aok: keep it up mate


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 8, 2011)

thank's moses hold on m8 it's all in the strain your's look more sat dom then mine they will catch up trust me 
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Fruity, mine are also bagseed, and had horrible lights the first two weeks. Im surprised they have done this good. mojo for ya


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

morning MPer's time for an update at day 40 
ok let's start new nute's batch was made up yesterday little bit weaker then the last one as this is the last feed 
nute's are 
micro 3ml/L
bloom 3ml/L
hammerhead 2ml/L
sensizym 2ml/L
overdrive 2ml/L
EC i still dont know have'nt go a new pen yet PH 5.7 this new batch will go in the system on friday then 7/10 day's later i will start the flush, pistil's are starting to die back now and reveal the calyx's, temp's have been more then good to me since the last update i have had both light's on 4 out of the 5 day's between the last update that's it for now what you guy's think ?
peace fruity
first 4 pic's are one of each plant and the rest random bud shot's and a group shot


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks Good Old Fruit, so whats the verdict is this the way forward. I have my 400 horiz and my 150 vert, should I do both vert next run. Got to get me a Light house, lots of round rooms.:hubba: :hubba: :aok: :aok: :banana: :banana:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

hey ozzy vert is the way forward but, there's alway's a but with fruity
anyway the but is this RDWC system and the mesh are big problem's for me not being able to move the plant, with soil or even DWC you could move them closer if temp's where cold or push them back if it get to hot, another good point to the vert is veg, you can veg your's girl's alot bigger with the light hung vert b/c they dont stretch anywhere near what they would horizontal, more node's more bud if that dont sell it what will hehe 
oh ye i'd use both if you can 
peace fruity


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 13, 2011)

They look really nice.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Bho bit tip burn't but they will do hehe


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lookin fruity.... Well, FRUITY!:rofl: I'd like to know something; did you veg these any differently to get the vertical scrog, or did you just place them as it grew in flower? Thx bud; green mojo to you and yours!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

they are just vegged like a horizontal grow only thing i did was top the 2 biggest one when i should'nt the mesh is there to hold them back from the light, only thing different is the bulb being vert piece of cake  
peace fruity


----------



## the chef (Apr 13, 2011)

Dam you got the gift my brother!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks chef all the ladies tel me that 2 haha


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> Thanks chef all the ladies tel me that 2 haha


 

ahahahahahah ... that was funny :doh:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 14, 2011)

i just had to it was 2 good to miss LOL


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 15, 2011)

hey guy's i had to get in there to day so i snapped some pic's these are 6 week's today :woohoo: last rez change probly 10day's from now il start the flush i can all ready fell the back pain from triming LOL 
these thing's STINK and i mean stink it's a must i change may cloth's and shower after being in there pungent it the only word i can use to discribe them hehe 
here's some pic's 
peace fruity
AK 1 first


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ak 2


----------



## Roddy (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking good as usual!!! Am watching and lurking, my friend!!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 15, 2011)

thank's roddy for the comment's


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 15, 2011)

damn fruity! looking great, yeah vert is the ticket, especially w/ horizonal if you can deal w/ the heat. i'm gunna try but temps are going to prolly knock that idea down. hoping to get my 1st hydro run setup this wkend. anyhow peace out


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

I still am not grasping the concept completely... It looks to be paying off whatever you're doing! Frosty ladies you got there!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 16, 2011)

good luck Doc hope it all go's well m8
Gixxerman the idea of vert is to use the bulb in the most efficient way handing the bulb vert give 360 degree's of light spread as with horizontal this is halfed, there is no hood needed but soom grower's use cooltube's  to help with temp's, one more thing you can have the light sat bang in the middle of your plant's and all bud site will get the same amont of light, good by popcorn at the bottom of the plant
some of my bigger bud's come from the bottom now as they grow up they sit level with the light, there are many other benefit's to vert it's just my system isnt that pratical if you over 5 1/2 feet tall LOL but pay's off in the end 
if it's the concept of the scrog/vert the scrogging was done for two reason to hold the plant's back from the light and to make all bud site aset distance from the light as not loss to many lumen's  
think like this as a plant grow's the node's x up the stem if i didnt have the mesh i would have alot of branches behind the plant that dont get as mush light as the one up front, now with the mesh i can flaten that x shape almost into a line and bring all site level, i hope this make sence as im alittle baked at the mo hehe 
peace fruity


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

update time
will start flush in 5/6 days plant's are starting to put abit of weight on, one of the pyramid seed's front left in the tent is starting to look like it's going to do better then expected, she's got some nice long dence cola's forming, fruity has taken a small sample from each plant yesterday quick dry'd and smoke wilst putting a pond in at miss fruity's mum's, anyway this was a bad idea i didnt fall in i hit myself in the back of my head with a hammer :holysheep: got a little cut from it the front right AK was by far the best i wish i had keep the clone's i tuck she is going to be killer it ripped through my head yesterday fruity thinking it need's some amber the take it's high down that's it so here's the pic's
peace fruity


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

couple more


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning porn ... Nice


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

afternoon LOL


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking great, my friend!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> afternoon LOL


:doh:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

thank's roddy  
LOL bho every time i see that doh smilie i think hommer


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

Those do look really nice fruity!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks rosebud for the nice comment 
peace fruity


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 19, 2011)

thanx for the pics, good show! 
glad to see ya workin the vert. scrog.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

hey fa$tca$h long time m8 how thing goin ?


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 30, 2011)

hey peeps been very busy last couple week's so not had time to update anywayz i have chopped one ak down at 51 days she is now dry at 57 weight just under 3 oz not good, she could of done alot better, bottom half of the colas are very airy quite alot has gone in the hash pile LOL 3 still in the tent 1 going purple reason for chopping i ran out of smoke i wont lie to ya hehe anyway guy fruity need to go chill so here's the pics


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 30, 2011)

and more


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry for the disappointing harvest, I just had the same thing lol...all god as long as there's smoke!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like you will have something to smoke now. Happy for you.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thats sucks fruity, but at least you have 3 more to do proper. she looks good @ 7wks though. hows the trichs color?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 1, 2011)

Yeah Fruity ... some smoke in tha way ehehe ... Understand you soooooo well bro :doh:


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

Fruity my man! Looking good brother!


----------



## fruity86 (May 1, 2011)

hey doc she was 30/70 clear cloudy a very nice head high followed by a long lasting lazy boy stone, still could do thing but needed alittle motivation once the high had gone. inpressed with her since she was tuck at 51 days, on this one alone i will grow them again 
thanks guy's 
peace fruity


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 1, 2011)

Hey Bud, hope you and the Mrs are good. Looks good so is it the strain or the vertical thats let you down? I dont worry about the quantity as long as the smoke is good. Just got 3 clones and ready for a new GJ. Chopped my Kandy Kush last week, smell is disturbing the locals...Ha Ha. Whats happening with your Slug grow?


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

:shocked: they have really taken off mate. It must have been a while since I checked in, good job mate much mojo for ya :aok:


----------

